# Allis to the Rescue



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Prep for deer seasons starts early. Already, the food plots have been disked twice. It's time to get some lime (increases ph of soil) and fertilizer in the ground but my 4-wheeler needs work and couldn't answer the bell. So, I rigged up my spreader to my old Allis Chalmers IB and got the job done.

What's odd about this is that this tractor has probably never seen any farm work in its 64-year lifetime, because it's not designed for that type of work; it's an industrial tractor. I needed 12-volt power for the spreader and the Allis fit the bill. Just zip tied it to the carrier attached to the hitch. Worked great.

Sure made a dirty mess of the tractor, which has never been so dirty since being restored 3 years ago. Snowplowing is a clean sport but not so in the field. Got it washed up afterward and it will get spruced up and show-ready for display at a tractor show later this year.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gonna use my ATV sprayer attached to the same carrier next.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Brilliant idea Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My other tractors are 6-volt or hand-crank. Glad we put that Reese hitch on the Allis a few years ago. No 3-point hydraulics on the Allis like most tractors.


----------

